# Galileo vs. F3:14 or F3:13



## mick wolfe (Feb 15, 2004)

I had the pleasure of test riding a Galileo today and was pleasantly surprised by it's smooth ride and confident handling characteristics. It easily bested( in my opinion ) the 2 full carbon bikes I test rode.....one of which was nearly twice the price of the Galileo. Of course this only wets my appetite to ride one of the full carbon Pinarellos. Any thoughts on parallels between the Galileo and the F3:14 for instance. Hoping they would share the same great handling character and smooth forgiving ride.


----------



## dlajr (Jun 21, 2007)

*Pinarello 3:13*

I purchase a red 3:13 about two weeks ago and I absolutely love it. It accelerates very quickly and it's not bad on hills either. I did upgrade the wheels to SL3's and the crank to dura-ace however. The 3:13 is one thousand times better than my old bike (trek 5000), so I'm very happy with it.


----------



## mick wolfe (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks for the input on the 3:13. I feel your pain on the Trek. I had a 5200 and after about 6 months, couldn't wait to get rid of it.


----------

